# Things that make me lose my appetite



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Ok this is a weird thread :hammer: but i have been bored lately and need some spice in this place LOL thought this might be funny....

Things that make you lose your appetite...

When i eating warm food and one of the bites is COLD.... GROSS GROSS GROSS!!!

DOG FARTS!!! FOR SURE!!!!

also...... this is a killer......

BO... body odor.... kill my stomach in a split second...


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Awww... one more.... when i see the starving kids on TV... yup cant eat no more after that!!!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

When eating a meal with chunks of meat and I bite into a piece of bone, gristle, a big vein or a pocket of fat. It could be the tasitest meal in the world but after that I am DONE!


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

The only thing that makes me not want to eat is when i am pissed....until whatever i am pissed off is off my chest..i cant eat.

I never had the problem of loosing my appetite when i see or smell something disgusting...i mean i am disgusted...but don't stop me from eating. I don't associate what i am disgusted with what i am eating...


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

not to be rude. but when im at a restaurant and i see like a 90 yr old person caughing and choking on their food. 
blehh


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Biting into fat or grizzle, the smell of ham, bananas or banana flavoring.


----------



## Mali_Blu (Apr 23, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> not to be rude. but when im at a restaurant and i see like a 90 yr old person caughing and choking on their food.
> blehh


lol. i'm a server so i've seen that a time or two!


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

Hmm for me...yep unexpected bones, gristle esp in soup gross!! Sometimes when I eat rice I think of the Lost Boys and the maggots and I can't finish it lol. People that don't shower for like what smells like WEEKS, I can dry heave or gag at that!!! I am still not good at picking up my dog's poo in the plastic baggies /ralf


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> not to be rude. but when im at a restaurant and i see like a 90 yr old person caughing and choking on their food.
> blehh


Eh, hopefully we will all be old one day, and able to go to restaurants. People who don't control their children, and let them chew with food hanging out of their mouths, and spit out food, throw food, cough without covering their mouths, the list goes on and on, it all disgusts me. Old people can't help it, children can and should be taught proper table manners, especially when in public.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Daynes said:


> Hmm for me...yep unexpected bones, gristle esp in soup gross!! Sometimes when I eat rice I think of the Lost Boys and the maggots and I can't finish it lol. People that don't shower for like what smells like WEEKS, I can dry heave or gag at that!!! I am still not good at picking up my dog's poo in the plastic baggies /ralf


I ride public transportation to work since I work in the city and you have to develope a tolerance to that smell. The bus wreaks of BO, stale ciggarette, dog, cat, you name it. Ugh!

I can't stand the smell of ground beef cooking. It will ruin the meal no matter how delicious the end result.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I CANT STAND WARM MAYONAISE!!!! its should be cold!


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

oohh....... i hate this! Warm cheddar cheese... like on a sandwhich that has been at room temp for a couple hours ina lunch box.... SO GROSS! it gets that weird color and texture.... SICK!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

dan'sgrizz said:


> oohh....... i hate this! Warm cheddar cheese... like on a sandwhich that has been at room temp for a couple hours ina lunch box.... SO GROSS! it gets that weird color and texture.... SICK!


Oh I know, Kind of hard at the corners, and it sweats!


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

Man...you guys are too picky....ill eat anything...had some bread that was little moldy this morning..just shave off the moldy parts lol


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

did i mention leon? HAHAHAHA JK BROTHER! hahahahaha


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

dan'sgrizz said:


> did i mention leon? HAHAHAHA JK BROTHER! hahahahaha


nice new avatar! i like it, mav look like a badass


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

2000th post too!!!!! wasted it on leon.... HEHEHEHE


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

...kids gross me out! You know how you go to a restaurant and there's that kid that smells like they need a diaper change 3 days ago, they chew with their mouths open or let food just fall out of their mouths or have that snot running out of their nose to the mouth thing?!?!?! OMG!!! Makes me ill!!! OK, so maybe it's not the kids but lazy parents that make me ill now that I think about it! LOL Oh, and people with 4 gallons of cheap perfume on??? yuck!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Not too much makes me disgusted or grossed out, but about a yr ago I had a customer return one of those canned hams it was all moldy it stunck it was green it was gross. I still can not bring myself to buy canned meat. YUCK


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow! With all the gross stuff, I could go on for days...working as an ICU RN I have seen my fair share of DOO DOO! Bones stuck through skin where they souldn't be, wounds that are rotting on body parts... and of course the way things go, after I see something like that, it is time to go eat. Stomach of steel I tell you!


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

dan'sgrizz said:


> 2000th post too!!!!! wasted it on leon.... HEHEHEHE


Congratulations Dan, you have worked very hard, typing tirelessly day in and day out, giving up your social life, family and friends to achieve your childhood dream. You sir deserve an award.

Here.









Eat up Dan, you will need the sugar to go an another 2000 posts.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That looks good but I bet the milk is sour. I hate milk.....yuck.


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

I hate milk by itself. When i was a kid and my mom used to give me a glass of milk, and it was soo yuck.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't even have milk on cerel. I perfer grape juice on my grape nuts ( the only cerel I like).


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

eww reading this thread just made me lose it...


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

I just remembered, disgusting story.

This truly did make me loose my appetite. 

So i was at this restaurant, having some ice cream for dessert, and i felt some meat on my teeth. I figured it was some chicken that i had earlier. So i chewed on it a little, and tried to dislodge it from my teeth with my tongue, once i got it out of my teeth, i chewed on it some more, and i was thinking..man thats one big chunky meat. So for whatever reason..i took it out of my mouth...and to my dismay/shock/horror it was a huge Fly, chewed up in a wet ball, with one wing sticking out. To this day..ice cream haunts me..


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

all this stuff is completely horrifying and disgusting! 
BUT.

i cannot believe nobody said picking up puke! i cannot clean up puke. especially dog puke. if i get close to it i have to look away and even then sometimes i can feel the texture and i'll gag repeatedly and have to walk away. thinking about it right now is making me gag, i'm going to be sick. ugggggg. puke. so sick. oh and that one time when the boyfriend puked like RIGHT next to my head. oh and that one time that Rudi puked like RIGHT next to my head! wtf is up with these creatures!!!

oh and i hate milk. and cheese. i can have cheese on pizza or cheeseburgers, but when people are eating like cold hunks of cheese i get seriously sick. i can't even touch cold cheese, it makes me soooo sick. 

anything with blood, such as female dogs in heat and the dog owner doesn't tell you so when you go pick up the dog for the tub it gets its nasty bloodyness all on your arm.... ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww. c'MOOOOON. so gross. poopy children that sit in their poop and dont tell anyone (when they're like 4 years old.) completely sickens me. i'm easily sickened, though.
haha


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Having protien with ice cream.....interesting. lol


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

Puke heh, after this one incident puke never bothered me.

We were riding in a car after a heavy lunch, me, my sister, and my cousin were in the back seat. And for some reason he got car sick, and right before we could stop somewhere all hell broke loose. 
I saw his open his mouth..and i screamed...nooooooo...and he looked at me, and i covered my face to defend myself from undigested food and belly juices...and he just puked all over me for like 3-5 whole seconds..it was pandemonium in the car, people screaming...trying to jump out while it was still moving....yeah it was bad.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Warm slimey salami..... Too many eggs on my plate (intimidating hehe) ....


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Dirty Thumb Dog*

I just got back from vacation yesterday,i stoped at a gas station in this little town and go to grab a hot dog from the stand they have there. As soon as i tell the guy i want 2 hot dogs, i look down and see his dirty a** thumb all over my hot dogs, that really grossed me out. Made me wanna not eat the whole rest of the day.lol.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

THATS GROSS CAIN!!!! super sick...

Hypocrisy LOL... yah weird i know... but i cant stand it, makes me f**kin sick... lose my appetite in 2 seconds flat.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

dan, u know what makes me sick. we talked about it at hooters......... lmfao.... cant really say on here buutttttttt


i can stand when im eatin a good peice of meet and all of a sudden i chew on a vein or something that pops... UUGGGHHHH instant stomach hurl lol


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

oh i just thought of one... i hate when you eat something and it tasted really good the first time ... then you eat it again and it tastes nasty... but you keep eating hoping itll taste good again LOL, not gonna happen. Yah i can never eat those things again LOL... GROSS.

OR.... When you get sick off something, one time i ate ham n came down withe the flue i couldnt eat ham for YEARS!!!!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

dan'sgrizz said:


> oh i just thought of one... i hate when you eat something and it tasted really good the first time ... then you eat it again and it tastes nasty... but you keep eating hoping itll taste good again LOL, not gonna happen. Yah i can never eat those things again LOL... GROSS.
> 
> OR.... When you get sick off something, one time i ate ham n came down withe the flue i couldnt eat ham for YEARS!!!!


Same thing happened to me with meatloaf, now I can't eat ground beef.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

OH MAN meatload makes me lose my appetite anyway LOL.... why does it need to be in a loaf?! why not jsut stick with burgers?! its jsut too much ground beed in one place... not my thing...


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

Yes things that made you sick once do tend to be unappetizing. I avoid taco bell like the plague...


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Extremely unappetizing ......


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

I am not a very trusting person, so people who prepare my food are people i am always weary of. Who knows what the hell they put in your food before they serve. You can tell...i don't eat out much lol


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I wanna play this game... I've got a pretty strong stomach, but about the only food that makes me sick is oatmeal... haven't eaten it since I was 9 yrs old after my mom took forever to fix me a bowl (I actually liked oatmeal at one time), so my aunt fixed me breakfast... then mama decided to cook that oatmeal I asked for hours before, but wasn't hungry by that time. She made me eat it anyway, and with every spoonful that went down, up came a mouthful of puke!! Okra, if it's not cooked properly, is slimey and the texture upsets my gag reflex. Only other thing that will make me lose my appetite is finding hair in my food.. no matter if it's at a restaurant, home, or someone else's house.. if I find a hair in my food... I'm done for!! I feel ya on the unappetizing part.. first time I ever ate a burrito, a friend's mom had made bean and beef burritos... I tried one of each, and that night was running 104 degree fever and puking my guts up... haven't eaten a burrito since.. but I can eat chimichangas, fajitas, etc... just don't put a burrito in my face! Being that I'm pregnant, some smells/tastes are stronger than others... but the only thing that's made me sick since I've been pregnant this time around has been some off the wall brand of cranberry juice... drank 3/4s of the bottle and it all came back up... and the smell from the bowl my mom keeps in her kitchen sink for stuff to put in the compost bin outside... eggshells, teabags, rotten fruits/vegetables, etc! Haven't gotten sick off it, but the smell made me gag and dry heave somethin fierce! Oh! And on the drive here from Ga... we passed a skunk that had been run over... ugh... that about did it for me!! I had to have my man pull over cuz I thought I was gonna be sick!!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I hate it when you're starving and go out and grab a nice, juicy cheese burger. The burger is so juicy it's soggy, and I start to think about how easy it would be for the cook to mix in a little saliva. I gross myself out thinking about it. Gag and puke. Shoo.

I also won't eat if I'm at a restaurant and someone in my party is rude to the staff. I don't know why some people just don't understand that you have to be nice to people that touch your food. I mean, come on, it's common sense.

Can't stand hair. I lose my appetite if it's my own hair, and I know that I'm clean. The act of pulling it out of my mouth is what gets to me. I'm dry heaving at the computer right now. Gross.

Other than that, I have a really strong stomach. Just keep hair and spit away from my food.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

found a boot print on a bun.... I figure if they wanna spit in my food n make my immune system better... Go for it, it'll help me live longer LOL!!!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Leon said:


> Yes things that made you sick once do tend to be unappetizing. I avoid taco bell like the plague...


Me too,

I bit into a taco once and there was half a bug sticking out, the other half was in my mouth, I threw up right there.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Leon said:


> Yes things that made you sick once do tend to be unappetizing. I avoid taco bell like the plague...


yo id rather eat at taco hell then mickey ds... the last time i ate at mickey ds there was so much grease i squeezed the burger and THICK SLOPPY grease just poured out in a little stream

**HURRLLLSS**


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> Me too,
> 
> I bit into a taco once and there was half a bug sticking out, the other half was in my mouth, I threw up right there.


eww

my grandmother (rip) was taking a bite of her eggs at dennys and a cockroach jumped out.. that was pretty bad lol :flush:


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> yo id rather eat at taco hell then mickey ds... the last time i ate at mickey ds there was so much grease i squeezed the burger and THICK SLOPPY grease just poured out in a little stream
> 
> **HURRLLLSS**


You should have tried Burger kings stacker...its bun, burger, bacon and cheese..and thats it....i had it once, and i actually felt my heart clog up.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Leon said:


> You should have tried Burger kings stacker...its bun, burger, bacon and cheese..and thats it....i had it once, and i actually felt my heart clog up.


lol im good ill pass on that

i like burger king tho.. i think its a lot better burger than mcds

i just dont eat fast food more than a couple times a month


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

Yes, when compared to McDonald's, BK is way better. But i try to avoid fast food at all costs. I try to never eat one meal with more than 500 calories. Its a pain to burn off, and it just goes straight to fat. 

But McDonald's fries are truly disgusting..they are so soggy, feels like noodles.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Leon said:


> Yes, when compared to McDonald's, BK is way better. But i try to avoid fast food at all costs. I try to never eat one meal with more than 500 calories. Its a pain to burn off, and it just goes straight to fat.
> 
> But McDonald's fries are truly disgusting..they are so soggy, feels like noodles.


dude if you eat 500 calories at one sitting, it doesnt mean its going to turn into fat. theres a lot to consider when youre counting calories.. for example, how active you are will make your intake increase accordingly. high quality protein like wild caught fish and chicken contains little fat and essential nutrients. if you load up on foods that dont contain empty carbs like sugars and starches, or trans fats, etc, youre not really piling on the fat.

And i dont eat big meals i eat once at 9 am noon three six and maybe a snack around 7.. but its all healthy stuff plus i work out in the mornings and take the boy for a long walk after work


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

..... Hearing you guys count calories makes me lose my appetite LOL


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

.... a booger hanging out of the nose of the person eating across from me OR massive white heads LOL... GROSS! def an appettite killer...


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

tomato that has been sitting in a sandwich too long, BLAAA
i dont eat tomato anyways but when i take them out and its all soggy. GROSS


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

any kind of seafood and im yakin everywere


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

jeep lex said:


> any kind of seafood and im yakin everywere


O me too, I nearly forgot seafood! I won't eat anything that comes from water, no fish, mussels, shellfish, nothing. The smell and texture skeeve me out, shrimp feels like chewing on cruchy-esque balloons.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I was at Taco Bell one time and saw this lady take her false teeth out and start cleaning the food out of them with her fingers. Then, she stuck them back in her mouth and kept eating. Shooooooo


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> dude if you eat 500 calories at one sitting, it doesnt mean its going to turn into fat.


For me it is, it was a specific statement lol. Trust me, given what i eat, even 200 calories might be bad. I know i only burn say 400-600 calories working out, but thats all the activity i do that day. Everything else is sitting in one spot. Since i am not trying to build muscle but stay lean, i try to keep my total daily intake around 1500 calories spread out through out the day.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Leon said:


> For me it is, it was a specific statement lol. Trust me, given what i eat, even 200 calories might be bad. I know i only burn say 400-600 calories working out, but thats all the activity i do that day. Everything else is sitting in one spot. Since i am not trying to build muscle but stay lean, i try to keep my total daily intake around 1500 calories spread out through out the day.


I'd pretty much be living on Mt. Dew if I went on your diet.


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

smokey_joe said:


> I'd pretty much be living on Mt. Dew if I went on your diet.


GRR..its not a diet.

I am just not active, the only time i am active is when i work out that is an hour and a half per day. The rest of the time i am just sitting somewhere.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

You know what I meant.


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

smokey_joe said:


> You know what I meant.


lol i know.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Kids screaming and being lil billy bad a$$es in the resturaunt... I'm an a$$... I say "shut that kid up" just as loud as the kid who's parent isn't taking care of their personal business outside of the resturaunt.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

:goodpost:


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

oh man overly steemed vegetables.... mashed potatoes that are like glue!!! learn wo make potatoes damnit! your crushing my starches!


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

soggy bread
find stuff in my food
mold
magets
flys
roaches
or anything like that in my food or land in it that pretty much does it for me


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

:


NEELA said:


> Kids screaming and being lil billy bad a$$es in the resturaunt... I'm an a$$... I say "shut that kid up" just as loud as the kid who's parent isn't taking care of their personal business outside of the resturaunt.


:rollmg that is sooo me....!!!:roll:


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

stress...

i cant eat when i have any stress at all.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

lol dan everything makes you lose it huh??? thats a pretty weak stomach bro lol


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

Things that make me lose my appetite: Cockroaches, snot on a kid's face, and looking in the mirror. Works every time.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

??? Looking in the mirror???


----------



## APBTMOMMY (Mar 28, 2009)

I would have to say stress as well. When Im sick. Hair in my food. Too much Salt. Seeing someones kitchen covered in bugs.


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

smokey_joe said:


> ??? Looking in the mirror???


Lmfao I'm overweight. If I'm hungry, I just look in the mirror.


----------



## 619luv (May 1, 2009)

stinky food kills my appetitie.

but for me the biggest killer of them all.

Tasting good looking food and then realizing it tastes like s*^! , then throwing it up.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

foul smells
people talking about gross stuff
seeing peoples feet..even not ugly feet feet are gross
when i am hot
dog drool..other peoples dogs.anything your own dog does isnt gross lol
dirty dishes that come from the cabinet that were supposed to be clean..
eh ill think of some more a lot of things kill my appitite


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

StaffyDaddy said:


> lol dan everything makes you lose it huh??? thats a pretty weak stomach bro lol


.... Did I mention you yet oz? U more or less bring my food back up then preventing it from entering my mouth.


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Nothing really makes me lose my appetite. when I think of something ill let you know


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

Leon said:


> Man...you guys are too picky....ill eat anything...had some bread that was little moldy this morning..just shave off the moldy parts lol


i do the same with my cheese, i looooooooooove old cheese so eh !!
OLD CHEESE and fresh bread  yummi !!!!!!!


----------

